# Labor Day - You Workin', Playing, Or Preppin'?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What's on your agenda for the holiday weekend?


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

All three... Hopefully the work can be minimal but signs point to that being unlikely.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No, yes and yes.

I try not to mince words.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am seriously thinking of sleeping the whole dang day.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The only thing on the schedule so far is installing a microwave for some customers.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm going to visit a good friend that served with me. He invited me to a cookout and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sentenced to be with wife's family.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robie said:


> The only thing on the schedule so far is installing a microwave for some customers.


"... custom kitchen delivery.. gotta move these color TV's......."

Ok. Im good now!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Picnic with friends who are teetotalers. Ya gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## Gypsywitch (Aug 31, 2016)

Hubby and I will be doing some pasture upkeep, prepping some firewood, training some horses, reading, cooking out, and doing some writing. Speaking of reading, is there a thread where people talk about both fiction and non-fiction books? I've been reading some really great ones lately!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gypsywitch said:


> ...Speaking of reading, is there a thread where people talk about both fiction and non-fiction books? I've been reading some really great ones lately!


There's been an occasional thread where posters have mentioned books, but none have been stickied, as far as I know.

Why don't you start one?


----------



## Gypsywitch (Aug 31, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> There's been an occasional thread where posters have mentioned books, but none have been stickied, as far as I know.
> 
> Why don't you start one?


Since I'm new and still fumbling around, is there a particular place I should start my thread? I'm trying to not upset a balance or randomly throwing things out..


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gypsywitch said:


> Since I'm new and still fumbling around, is there a particular place I should start my thread? I'm trying to not upset a balance or randomly throwing things out..


Start it in "The Library". Makes sense to me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> sentenced to be with wife's family.


No amount of prepping can prepare...

Never mind.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bushhawging, Football, NASCAR( maybe if weather cooperates), adult beverages, grilling.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be heading out for my hike at some point, likely Saturday. I've been prepping by trying to identify plants as I go now.
Sunday I'll be at FanExpo! ...it's a thing. Really.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I am seriously thinking of sleeping the whole dang day.


no sleeping .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Bushhawging, Football, NASCAR( maybe if weather cooperates), adult beverages, grilling.


And ......... what else is there? Nothing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's my grandson's b-day on the 6th so he get a big azz BBQ , that's what he wants every year . I am smoking a brisket .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Definitely playing, the Gulf is suppose to be slick on Monday.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have to work! But if it's a very slow day I stand a good chance of getting off work early.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been off since yesterday and don't go back till Tuesday. There will be BBQ, cold Beer, Football, and range time mixed in with getting things done around the house..


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Boss just asked me to work a few hours Saturday, but it is going to be a really nice weekend . Great for working on my truck project. Monday is supposed to be hotter so I will probably be working a half a day on Monday


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

We are going over to a friends house to help him harvest his grapes, not sure if this is work or fun, as he has his own winery and grape orchard in his back yard. He likes to say he produces "Grape Juice + " and we yes we get free samples.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Football-- roll tide
Wings, beer, and a nap, not in that order


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tango said:


> Football-- roll tide
> Wings, beer, and a nap, not in that order


Roll Tide !!!!!!


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Installing some security on the house and shed. I also plan on building a big storage shelf I can lock up for garage tools.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tango said:


> Football-- roll tide
> Wings, beer, and a nap, not in that order


Roll Tide my ass ....... long live Johnny Reb and screw that stupid bear crap.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Organizing the garage, installing new shelving, I know someone will call and need an emergency delivery because they didn't plan well, prepare the garden for the winter. This is always the week-end for animal shots, changing the batteries in the smoke alarms, and moving firewood.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Working on the "retirement property"...

On the list:
Skirt the temporary accommodations (31' travel trailer)
Build new free-standing solar panel support and add two more 100 watt panels.
Install new 2" conduit from solar panels to charge controller / batteries location.
Add two more 105Ah batteries to the system.
Add two more 40# propane tanks to the locker.
Some general electrical maintenance (replacing old connectors, mounting some Anderson Power Pole panels inside for 12 distribution).
Oil change for both generators.
Rotate 20-25 gallons of stored gas into the truck.

That'll eat up pretty much all of Saturday, so we can kick back all day Sunday, sleep late on Monday before we button it up and come back to the working world.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Roll Tide my ass ....... long live Johnny Reb and screw that stupid bear crap.


(A Watchman figured only a select few know what the heck he is talking about) So a translation ..... It is college football time, and Ole Miss will have Alabama's number this year.

Anyway ...... Watchman is off for a little "Texas Friday Night Football" and then a little work around the home place and trying to stay out of the wife's way for most of the 3 day weekend. I suspect a grill and the back porch will be involved ........... once or twice.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Work Saturday, off Sunday & work Monday.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Having a family BBQ at 4 Saturday. Probably start prepping the driveway to be re coated Sunday. Have to get the back shed re roofed soon, so sooner or later I'll be working on that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

catching up on sleep after working 3rd shift all week.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Throw on a few venison steaks and spend time at the range and the good part is I never have to leave the property


----------



## Ashton (Aug 6, 2016)

I didn't have enough sleep this weekend so today I was sleeping till 1pm. In the evening I am meeting with my friends, tomorrow I will have work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting some riding in. Sister is coming over to do some range time. Doing some paper work in advance of my last retirement.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Finish cleaning up from Hermine. Just outside of cedar key.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Turns out to be prepping, except for Friday night. Friday was the wife birthday and I took her to her favorite seafood/cajun place.

Friday should have been easy and gotten a lot of work done. BUT putting on a new garden hose turned out to be an all day affair. My outside spigot has machine threads instead of pipe or hose thread. The adapter I had wouldn't work on the new hose, way too big and they don't make hoses that size any more. I even went to a plumbing supply house and they had never seen that one before and couldn't even tell me what thread size I had. 8:30pm I finally found one at Home Depot. A $3-5 part cost $25 but it works now. This is a vacuum release adapter required by code now. I also learned that at Home Depot. They there was awesome and knew exactly what I need. Can't say the same for Loews. Put it on after dark and it fit perfectly. 

Spend today cleaning the attic (20+ years of stuff) sorting through it and so far filled 2 1/2 big trash cans. And I only got a 3rd of it done. Also bought garden soil for the new waist high raised bed garden and some other needed items. Got the new plants watered today finally. Gonna fill the garden bed with the dirt in the morning. Then we'll get the new bee/insect attracting plants potted. 

This is Labor Day weekend and I'm sure laboring.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm working.... Since it's a holiday I know I'm going to be busy. People are doing their cook outs and drinking. After that, they will be buggering someone's little kid, then there will be lots of drama which will lead to someone's death. Another normal day in Baltimore....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> I'm working.... Since it's a holiday I know I'm going to be busy. People are doing their cook outs and drinking. After that, they will be buggering someone's little kid, then there will be lots of drama which will lead to someone's death. Another normal day in Baltimore....


Thank you for the job you do. I admire those who do this job because I sure couldn't. I don't deal with stupidity well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> I'm working.... Since it's a holiday I know I'm going to be busy. People are doing their cook outs and drinking. After that, they will be buggering someone's little kid, then there will be lots of drama which will lead to someone's death. Another normal day in Baltimore....


Be safe 6811.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Be safe 6811.


Thank you sir....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Watched some football, yesterday, then did some work around the house. Generally, I try not to work on Sundays, but I got to finish up on yesterday's project. Tomorrow, I start midnight shift, so I'll be taking it easy. P.S. I will be hickory smoking some pork ribs today also.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

```

```
The folks in Southern California experienced how we play football at Alabama.

Next year I bet they will want to put a bullet button on us......too many touchdowns.

Punks !!!!! LMFAO !


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Shooting all weekend.


----------

